# New Feeder, Budgie won't eat from it



## Summertime6296 (Apr 6, 2021)

I got my budgie, Disco, a new cage and the feeder is in the center (what's shown in the photo from the website I bought it from). However, he won't eat out of it yet. Any tips?

I've had him for 3 years and he's used to eating from the normal cup with perch attached bowl that come with cages. I wanted to upgrade everything he has and try to keep his messes a little more limited


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Summertime6296 said:


> I got my budgie, Disco, a new cage and the feeder is in the center (what's shown in the photo from the website I bought it from). However, he won't eat out of it yet. Any tips?
> 
> I've had him for 3 years and he's used to eating from the normal cup with perch attached bowl that come with cages. I wanted to upgrade everything he has and try to keep his messes a little more limited
> 
> ...


He's probably afraid of it as they usually are with new things. Does he eat spray millet, if so you can try putting a small piece of it in the new feeder area to see if that will coax him to it. You must make sure he is eating and if that means you have to put in a cup like the one he is used to eating from then you must do it, until he is comfortable with the new arrangement.


----------



## Summertime6296 (Apr 6, 2021)

Cody said:


> He's probably afraid of it as they usually are with new things. Does he eat spray millet, if so you can try putting a small piece of it in the new feeder area to see if that will coax him to it. You must make sure he is eating and if that means you have to put in a cup like the one he is used to eating from then you must do it, until he is comfortable with the new arrangement.


He does eat spray millet. I ended up putting a bit of it in a bowl at the bottom of the cage so at least he could access food that's more open.
The most he's done so far is just sit on the perch connected to the feeder which I feel is at least a step in the right direction


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Actually, round cages are not recommended for budgies. They are better off having a flight cage that i wider than it is long as they fly laterally.
Do your budgies get lots of out-of-cage time every day?

It's important that your birds be comfortable in their surroundings. If he doesn't want to eat from the new cut then you'll need to put his old feeder dish back in the cage.

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES

List of Stickies

Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies!

FAQ

Articles

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Avian First Aid

Quarantine IS Necessary!

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Cage sizes.

Essentials to a Great Cage

Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## Summertime6296 (Apr 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> Actually, round cages are not recommended for budgies. They are better off having a flight cage that i wider than it is long as they fly laterally.
> Do your budgies get lots of out-of-cage time every day?
> 
> It's important that your birds be comfortable in their surroundings. If he doesn't want to eat from the new cut then you'll need to put his old feeder dish back in the cage.
> ...


He's out of his cage the majority of the day after I get home and is able to fly freely (I never clip his wings). He's only in the cage when I'm not home or at night


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK, good. Then the round cage shouldn't be too much of an issue for him. 

You do need to remove the sandpaper from the bottom of the cage. That is very bad for your budgies' feet and can cause bumblefoot

Best wishes!*


----------



## Summertime6296 (Apr 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *OK, good. Then the round cage shouldn't be too much of an issue for him.
> 
> You do need to remove the sandpaper from the bottom of the cage. That is very bad for your budgies' feet and can cause bumblefoot
> 
> Best wishes!*


He has regular paper at the bottom of his, I just used a stock photo of the feeder that I'm a little unsure of since he hasn't eaten from it yet and has only gone to the food I left out in a bowl for him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for the explanation

It is important we let other members know that using sand paper in a budgie’s cage is never recommended by this forum. *


----------

